# Patients Plus - Alameda County



## stemi (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, does anyone know anything about Patients Plus out of alameda county? I'm assuming that they do IFTs under the same company as Paramedics Plus, but does anyone have any other info? I was hoping to apply for Paramedics Plus someday and I was wondering if it was worth applying to Patients Plus first?


----------



## TriednTrue (Jun 19, 2012)

Heard rumors about this a couple months back, had no idea they were actually going to put it into action.

Would like some more info as well if anyone has it.

And only advice I can give is to go for it if you don't have another gig lined up. I know they've hired quite a few EMTs already, PT and FT, had a few friends who got picked up. So who knows when they'll hire again for the 911 side.


----------



## waterlizard (Jun 23, 2012)

stemi said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know anything about Patients Plus out of alameda county? I'm assuming that they do IFTs under the same company as Paramedics Plus, but does anyone have any other info? I was hoping to apply for Paramedics Plus someday and I was wondering if it was worth applying to Patients Plus first?



So I don't know too much yet, but I am going for the agility test Friday and have heard some stuff.  From what I was told it pays 15.88/hr on a 12hr shift.  and it sounds like they will be running 12hr and 9hr shifts.  After working for Patients Plus for 6 months you will be able to try and transfer to ALS side.  I'm thinking that they will be pulling all EMTs from BLS division to fill ALS division.  It is easier to train and everything and P+ is big on promoting within opposed to hiring from the outside.  That's why they love hiring EMTs that are in medic school.  I also heard that you will be dealing with some ALS stuff and not just doing IFT, someone told me that on 5150 calls you will be dispatched to them along with ALS and if they don't have to go to the hospital to get cleared and can go straight to John George than BLS will be the ones taking them.  This is about all I know right now but in my opinion it is worth it to apply, best chance to get over to ALS.


----------



## gclol (Jun 23, 2012)

what time is your agility test on Friday? mine is at 1 and do you have any info on what they might make us do for the test?


----------



## waterlizard (Jun 23, 2012)

gclol said:


> what time is your agility test on Friday? mine is at 1 and do you have any info on what they might make us do for the test?



Mine is at 9. I know a couple of people that have failed the test (IT IS A BIG DEAL).  Don't know everything they do but you have to lift a back board from the ground to the gurney with a 250lb dummy on it.  Pretty sure there is a sheet lift in there too.  You will have to carry some weights up some stairs and I think you have to do a body drag too.  They aren't going to make you run laps or anything.  Just keep your back straight and lift with your legs and you should be good.


----------



## gclol (Jun 23, 2012)

alright thanks for the info and good luck!


----------



## stemi (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where their IFT station will be based out of?

If all that is true, it sounds like a great gig. Good luck guys! Hopefully I'll be applying in the near future.


----------



## waterlizard (Jun 23, 2012)

stemi said:


> Does anyone know where their IFT station will be based out of?
> 
> If all that is true, it sounds like a great gig. Good luck guys! Hopefully I'll be applying in the near future.



It will be out of the same station


----------



## stemi (Jun 23, 2012)

waterlizard, if you wouldn't mind, could you tell us about the interview process? Any written test or anything along those lines?

Thanks.


----------



## waterlizard (Jun 23, 2012)

stemi said:


> waterlizard, if you wouldn't mind, could you tell us about the interview process? Any written test or anything along those lines?
> 
> Thanks.



Ok, so while you wait in the lobby they ask you to write why you got into ems.  After that you get pulled into a office and you basically sit next to this guys desk and he asks you pretty basic interview questions and again asks why you got into ems.  After that you do your skills test which for me was airway (EASY!) and after that you do your written test on the computer.  Very close to NREMT lots of trauma, scene safety, and diabetic questions, only 50 questions.  That's it I was sent to get a drug test after that not sure if they do that for everybody.  I got a call back in a week to set up the agility test.


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello everyone my name is steven. I am from Modesto, CA and am new to this forum. 

Thank you waterlizard on the information you have provided. I also have my physical agility test friday morning at 9. Is the rest of the test difficult?


----------



## waterlizard (Jun 25, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Hello everyone my name is steven. I am from Modesto, CA and am new to this forum.
> 
> Thank you waterlizard on the information you have provided. I also have my physical agility test friday morning at 9. Is the rest of the test difficult?



I guess we will find out on Friday!


----------



## stemi (Jun 25, 2012)

Great information guys, thank you everybody for sharing. Good luck on your tests, and if you all wouldn't mind, please share your experiences. I am currently working at PT-1 in santa clara county and might apply to patients plus for better opportunities in the future.


----------



## NorCalEMTechB (Jul 19, 2012)

stemi said:


> Great information guys, thank you everybody for sharing. Good luck on your tests, and if you all wouldn't mind, please share your experiences. I am currently working at PT-1 in santa clara county and might apply to patients plus for better opportunities in the future.


Have either of you started? Has anyone who has recently (since the implementation of Patients Plus BLS) interviewed/tested been given the okay to join the 911 side instead??? I know they are saying after 6 months with Patients Plus you can transfer, but I am a little iffy about believing that. I tested and interview with their 911 side back in April and never heard back. A couple of my buddies with less experience and education were picked up though...just wondering, thanks!


----------



## NorCalEMTechB (Jul 19, 2012)

waterlizard said:


> I guess we will find out on Friday!


Have either of you started? Has anyone who has recently (since the implementation of Patients Plus BLS) interviewed/tested been given the okay to join the 911 side instead??? I know they are saying after 6 months with Patients Plus you can transfer, but I am a little iffy about believing that. I tested and interview with their 911 side back in April and never heard back. A couple of my buddies with less experience and education were picked up though...just wondering, thanks!


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have not started yet. I was given a invitation to the new hire academy I just have to retake my PAT. Testing was pretty easy. Airway skill and computer based test pretty simple.


----------



## NorCalEMTechB (Jul 19, 2012)

So only offered job for Patients Plus? Yeah I went thru the proceed in April but was never called or responded to after multiple attempts (mainly just so I could
Improve for the next time). I am so tired of transport BLS


----------



## gclol (Jul 19, 2012)

They said you could transfer to als after 6 month of there is an opening and they might consider having new hires go bls first then move to als so they get more experience before going up,  amr did the samething


----------



## NorCalEMTechB (Jul 19, 2012)

gclol said:


> They said you could transfer to als after 6 month of there is an opening and they might consider having new hires go bls first then move to als so they get more experience before going up,  amr did the samething



copy that. I have 3 years transport experience so not sure how 6 more months of it translates to the 911 side and being a better fit. seems like it just makes it worse going from a nonchalant transport to 911 code 3 returns...sorry for my rant, just want to work 911 and haven't been able to for 3 years. I do think Patients Plus has a better shot of transferring to 911 in 6 months compared to Rural Metro's BLS going to their 911.


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 30, 2012)

For the guys that have gone through the new hire academy what are you supposed to bring the first day? I'm going through the next one. They didn't really say what to bring.


----------



## gclol (Jul 30, 2012)

Dress formal however you like and bring your certs and a pen


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 30, 2012)

gclol said:


> Dress formal however you like and bring your certs and a pen



Perfect thank you. What did the academy consist of? What did you do the first day. I am super excited.


----------



## waterlizard (Jul 31, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Perfect thank you. What did the academy consist of? What did you do the first day. I am super excited.



It will be very long!  A lot of class work, they will go over skills they call it skills testing but it really isn't a test at all.  Good amount of time going over the protocal book.  You'll spend a day going to all the hospitals in the county, you will do evoc as well, one in class all day session and one outside driving.


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds like it shall be fun. Have you started your fto training? Do you go as a whole class going to the hospitals?


----------



## waterlizard (Jul 31, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Sounds like it shall be fun. Have you started your fto training? Do you go as a whole class going to the hospitals?



We were such a awesome class they decided that we didn't need fto training....  Just kidding they basically didn't have enough time to give us fto training and there aren't any fto's yet for patients plus.  But there will be for your academy.  There is a full day set aside to go to all the hospitals in the county


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh ok. I'm super excited. Did alot of our class get on full-time or part time? Isn't your academy the first for patients plus?


----------



## waterlizard (Jul 31, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Oh ok. I'm super excited. Did alot of our class get on full-time or part time? Isn't your academy the first for patients plus?




We are the first academy and all of us are full time except for one,  from what I hear all of you will be part time to start.


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah that's what I was told. What are the part timers hours? Is there shifts to pick up?


----------



## waterlizard (Jul 31, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Yeah that's what I was told. What are the part timers hours? Is there shifts to pick up?



To be honest I don't know.  I don't think there will be a whole lot to pick up at first.  There are a few people that want to drop to part time so that might help.  Just ask Brandon when you get there he is very straight up and will give you info.


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh ok thanks for the heads up. I'll def get with him and ask him. Did they say if patients plus would be doing some other calls other than ift? I read it earlier in this thread.


----------



## waterlizard (Jul 31, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Oh ok thanks for the heads up. I'll def get with him and ask him. Did they say if patients plus would be doing some other calls other than ift? I read it earlier in this thread.



Just ift


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 31, 2012)

Did they say during the academy how to transfer over to the ALS side?


----------



## waterlizard (Jul 31, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Did they say during the academy how to transfer over to the ALS side?



Yeah min 6 month commitment to patients plus if there is positions on the ALS side easy transfer


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Jul 31, 2012)

That's awesome thanks for all the info. Maybe we might get some shifts together. My name is esteban I go by Steven tho.


----------



## beantown native (Aug 1, 2012)

I work for Paramedics plus here in florida. Its a really good place and they treat me right anyway. We do everything from inside the county including IFT and 911. The academy was 3 weeks long with the first 2 weeks of protocols, how they work, what to do, etc... basically how they expect you to do it. The 3rd week is all scenario stuff. It is a good place to work. Momma company is East Texas Medical Center, Tyler texas.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, I just saw Patient Plus at Eden Medical Center. Looks similar as Paramedic Plus, but it said Critical Care Paramedic and Patient Plus. It looked like a larger rig which is what caught my attention. I guess the finally started operations?


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah If I'm not mistaken they just started operations this month August.


----------



## JimmyUP (Aug 5, 2012)

whats the starting pay here?


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Aug 5, 2012)

JimmyUP said:


> whats the starting pay here?



From what I have heard it's 15.88. That's just from word of mouth tho. I find out tomorrow.


----------



## JimmyUP (Aug 5, 2012)

damn thats damn good. i assume that would be the same as your brothers and sisters on the als side? let me know once you find out. id like to use this info at my company


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 5, 2012)

JimmyUP said:


> whats the starting pay here?



Pay is 14.65 on a 12/48 shift 17.20 on a 9/45 and 20 on a strike shift.  I may be off by 20 cents or so on the 9/hr and strike shift but 14.65 is the start


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 5, 2012)

JimmyUP said:


> damn thats damn good. i assume that would be the same as your brothers and sisters on the als side? let me know once you find out. id like to use this info at my company



Als starting wage is 15.90


----------



## JimmyUP (Aug 5, 2012)

what is a strike shift?


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 5, 2012)

JimmyUP said:


> what is a strike shift?



Grave 1700-0500


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Aug 5, 2012)

waterlizard said:


> Als starting wage is 15.90



So starting pay for patients plus is 14.95?


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 5, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> So starting pay for patients plus is 14.95?



Yes


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 5, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> So starting pay for patients plus is 14.95?



14.65, sorry if I put 14.95 earlier I'm a little tired not a whole lot of sleep


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Aug 5, 2012)

waterlizard said:


> Yes



Oh ok got you. Thanks. I start my new hire academy tomorrow pretty excited. So you get paid differently when working a different shift?


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 5, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Oh ok got you. Thanks. I start my new hire academy tomorrow pretty excited. So you get paid differently when working a different shift?



Yes you get 14.65 the entire time through the academy and your fto training and then when you start working shifts the only shift you get paid 14.65 is the 12/hr day car all other shifts make more


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh ok. That's pretty good. Have you started already? If so how do you like it?


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 5, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Oh ok. That's pretty good. Have you started already? If so how do you like it?



Started aug 1 haven't run one call yet, hopefully it will pick up soon


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow not one? Have other shift gotten a fair amount? Yeah hopefully it does start to pick up.


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 5, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Wow not one? Have other shift gotten a fair amount? Yeah hopefully it does start to pick up.



To my knowledge only one call has been run


----------



## HockeyFan62 (Aug 5, 2012)

waterlizard said:


> To my knowledge only one call has been run



Wow that is crazy hopefully it does pick up.


----------



## JimmyUP (Aug 5, 2012)

wow i work 1930-0730 and i make 11.50. i have applied haha


----------



## Melmd (Aug 5, 2012)

*Patient plus*

I've been hearing a lot about Patient plus early this year but up to now i haven't came across with them. Well i guess they are of the covert type :lol:


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 6, 2012)

are they still hiring?


----------



## stemi (Aug 6, 2012)

They are, but do require 1 year of full-time EMT experience.


----------



## TriednTrue (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess they didnt like my app lol, kudos to those who got picked up, though.


----------



## Melmd (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally saw Patients plus rig at Highland hospital yesterday, almost the same rig as Paramedics plus


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 16, 2012)

Melmd said:


> Finally saw Patients plus rig at Highland hospital yesterday, almost the same rig as Paramedics plus



That would be cct bls are fords


----------



## Melmd (Aug 16, 2012)

waterlizard said:


> That would be cct bls are fords



Gotcha, thanks for the info :beerchug:


----------



## stemi (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, looks nice.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 17, 2012)

Seen their BLS a couple of times, CCT-P parked in front of Eden Medical Center. Saw their BLS today parked in front if the Starbucks/Bank of the West on Mowry when I went to eat breakfast at La Moose Crepe Cafe. No contracts still?


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 17, 2012)

I see they stuck with the Seven-Up paint scheme, do y'all have to wear the pants too?


----------



## Aprz (Aug 17, 2012)

I've seen their crews. They wear what everyone feared, green pants with a reflector stripe thing I think.  Paramedic plus just wears black pants.


----------



## waterlizard (Aug 17, 2012)

The pants aren't that bad you get used to them it's just a shock when you first see them


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 17, 2012)

Waterlizard, wait a few months. Unless they've improved drastically the wear on them sucks.


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Seen their BLS a couple of times, CCT-P parked in front of Eden Medical Center. Saw their BLS today parked in front if the Starbucks/Bank of the West on Mowry when I went to eat breakfast at La Moose Crepe Cafe. No contracts still?



Off topic but that cafe is decent. I almost miss hanging out on Mowry sometimes.

Don't miss all the SNFs though. That and all the camera lights made everyone paranoid because of AMR's policy.


----------



## EXPERTrookie209 (Nov 14, 2012)

HockeyFan62 said:


> Oh ok got you. Thanks. I start my new hire academy tomorrow pretty excited. So you get paid differently when working a different shift?



Sorry for bumping an old thread, but I have an interview for the patients plus mental health emt position on Monday an I was wondering if you know anything about that? My biggest fear is that I'm going to be by myself on some van running around 5150s all day. Or is that position on one of the bls rigs too? Thanks


----------



## waterlizard (Nov 14, 2012)

EXPERTrookie209 said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread, but I have an interview for the patients plus mental health emt position on Monday an I was wondering if you know anything about that? My biggest fear is that I'm going to be by myself on some van running around 5150s all day. Or is that position on one of the bls rigs too? Thanks



You got it right! You will be by yourself in the crazy van running 5150s all day! You might be able to pick up shifts on the bls side ask jeff on your interview...


----------



## EXPERTrookie209 (Nov 14, 2012)

Damn that's exactly what I don't want to be doing. Do you see them working bls ever? I feel like its a waste of my time lol I didn't go to emt school to drive a minivan around. Do you know the pay?


----------



## waterlizard (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't know the pay.. It isn't up and running yet so not sure how it is going to work out, I would ask jeff all these questions on the interview.


----------



## EXPERTrookie209 (Nov 15, 2012)

waterlizard said:


> Don't know the pay.. It isn't up and running yet so not sure how it is going to work out, I would ask jeff all these questions on the interview.



Will do, thanks. Any tips for the interview or hiring process? I was told panel interview, skills test (he said trauma assessment?), and written test and some sort of physical test I'm guessing (they said bring workout clothes).


----------



## oneangryfilm (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry to bring back a dead thread, ladies and gents. I got a call this afternoon with the recruiter explaining how the process would go (possibly spoiling the skill, too) and said to bring workout clothes.  Hopefully all of you who posted before got hired and are enjoying it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2013)

oneangryfilm said:


> Sorry to bring back a dead thread, ladies and gents. I got a call this afternoon with the recruiter explaining how the process would go (possibly spoiling the skill, too) and said to bring workout clothes.  Hopefully all of you who posted before got hired and are enjoying it.



We have no problem with people bringing back dead threads as long as something productive is contributed...and thanks for using the search feature in the first place.

Congrats on the call back, and good luck.


----------



## gclol (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratz!, guess they changed it up then before, when i did it was oral, skills, written then come back if you get a call back to do agility test, theres a chance you will get into als side instead of bls since they been really really messing that up lately for the past 3 academies, alot of us are really bitter annoyed about whats going on with that but overall its a nice company to work for if u never had experience or just starting, just be prepared to have your expectations dropped as you work over the months


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 6, 2013)

ffemt8978 said:


> We have no problem with people bringing back dead threads as long as something productive is contributed...and thanks for using the search feature in the first place.
> 
> Congrats on the call back, and good luck.



x2 to all of it. 

Congratulations, good luck!


----------



## TriednTrue (Feb 7, 2013)

gclol said:


> Congratz!, guess they changed it up then before, when i did it was oral, skills, written then come back if you get a call back to do agility test, theres a chance you will get into als side instead of bls since they been really really messing that up lately for the past 3 academies, alot of us are really bitter annoyed about whats going on with that but overall its a nice company to work for if u never had experience or just starting, just be prepared to have your expectations dropped as you work over the months



What happened w/ the last 3 academies? Just wondering cause I have my oral, written, skills, etc tomorrow.


----------



## gclol (Feb 7, 2013)

It was a class of i think 26 and only 3 -4 were going to bls and everyone else are going als, they said they closing off hiring for als side completely two months ago but that was all bs


----------



## TriednTrue (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the response, gclol. Unfortunate that happened.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 8, 2013)

Hm, rumor is they are scheduling interviews for 25 EMTs for Patient Plus and 16 medics for Paramedic Plus. Maybe they've stopped hiring EMTs for Paramedic Plus?


----------



## waterlizard (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok here is my 2 cents on patients plus.  If you are stuck at a BLS company like pro, royal..etc with no chance to upgrade to als then PT+ is probably a good option for you.  However DO NOT come over to PT+ thinking you will get to go ALS IN 6mon like they tell you. I can't stress that enough! Don't take this as me trying to discourage anybody from applying here.  I am just being honest with you which management will not! It isn't a bad gig and it is the only place in alco that you can be on a bls unit and run in the 911 system.  Just don't get your hopes up on moving over to the als if I could do it over again I would say no to PT+ and hold out for paramedics+.


----------



## gclol (Feb 8, 2013)

Aprz said:


> Hm, rumor is they are scheduling interviews for 25 EMTs for Patient Plus and 16 medics for Paramedic Plus. Maybe they've stopped hiring EMTs for Paramedic Plus?



if thats rumor is for sure then its gonna suck for those 25 EMTS because there wont be any units for them, they have yet to order more units, the MHT units were sent back to Texas because they didnt research hard enough so they have to reorder the right units (cage wouldnt fit), apparently we are getting 5 e-350 units coming from texas designed for MHT, but probably wont happen till at-least march since the previous units couldn't even pass smog


----------



## TriednTrue (Feb 8, 2013)

If that's the case I might as well stay where I'm at. I'll still go through with the interview tomorrow, but I was under the impression that I was interviewing for paramedics plus.


----------



## gclol (Feb 8, 2013)

TriednTrue said:


> If that's the case I might as well stay where I'm at. I'll still go through with the interview tomorrow, but I was under the impression that I was interviewing for paramedics plus.



go for it atleast because there still hiring EMT/medics for the next academy for pplus, that is the current saying, the problem is after the academy there arent any shifts since there going through budget cut mode and there are a :censored::censored::censored::censored: ton of part timers hungry for shifts


----------



## waterlizard (Feb 8, 2013)

TriednTrue said:


> If that's the case I might as well stay where I'm at. I'll still go through with the interview tomorrow, but I was under the impression that I was interviewing for paramedics plus.



Make sure you are, if they offer you pt+ just remember you will be waiting to go als for a while


----------



## Aprz (Feb 8, 2013)

What if they stop offering positions for EMTs to work at Paramedic Plus and this is their only way in? I know some people were told that before they went to Patient Plus, but is it a possibility that now it might actually be true since they seemed like they've over hired now for Paramedic Plus?

If they are only hiring EMTs to go into Patient Plus and not Paramedic Plus anymore, kinda makes sense to go to Patient Plus first as long as you don't have to reinterview, reapply, etc. like I hear you have to from Rural/Metro of Northern California (IFT) to Rural/Metro 911. Working for other companies like Royal, Westmed, or Norcal Ambulance seems like just gaining experience to switch to the IFT division of these 911 companies now, and then no choices to get into 911.

Everything seems so messed up now that AMR is gone. <_<


----------



## waterlizard (Feb 8, 2013)

Aprz said:


> What if they stop offering positions for EMTs to work at Paramedic Plus and this is their only way in? I know some people were told that before they went to Patient Plus, but is it a possibility that now it might actually be true since they seemed like they've over hired now for Paramedic Plus?



I guess anything is possible....


----------



## gclol (Feb 8, 2013)

that was one of the agreements, that EMT go through patients plus first then paramedics plus since thats what all current  ALS EMT/medics want but management doesnt want to listen or didnt listen. One of the reasons why they are over hiring is because they are killing off all OT. why have full timers trying to pick up OT when you can have a bunch of part timers fight for hours.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 8, 2013)

So now they are trying to over hire for patient plus so the EMTs in it can't get OT you think?


----------



## gclol (Feb 8, 2013)

so far there are like only 4 part timers so picking OT is really easy pick up shifts. but it might look like that unless they start ordering more units. they over hired by accident since abunch of the recent new hour were gonna be MHT people but since thats not happening there working IFT or 911 so like there are some people with full time status but dont have shifts lol


----------



## TriednTrue (Feb 8, 2013)

waterlizard said:


> Make sure you are, if they offer you pt+ just remember you will be waiting to go als for a while



Yeah, that was pretty much the only reason I applied..to go ALS. Already doing IFT now.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone know what the pre assessment is like?


----------



## oneangryfilm (Feb 18, 2013)

Do you know going into it if you'll be staffing a BLS rig or the MHT unit? I imagine if you're doing MHT they will mention it in the interview.


----------



## gclol (Feb 18, 2013)

personally i dont know why they keep saying your only gonna be hired for MHT, your gonna be trained for all parts of BLS which are IFT, CCT, MHT and ALS back up, we had like 5 people who got hired for MHT originally but since they weren't ready yet they put them in whatever shift was available when we did our shift bid, this place is really unorganized its a shameeee


----------



## sharkboy415 (Feb 28, 2013)

waterlizard said:


> It isn't a bad gig and it is the only place in alco that you can be on a bls unit and run in the 911 system.



That's pretty awesome.


----------



## oneangryfilm (Mar 1, 2013)

How is the field training at PT+? All new people should have IFT experience, so is it just learning a new system?


----------



## gclol (Mar 1, 2013)

FTO time consist of 3 areas and i think 1 day of code 3 driving on a als unit. you go through IFT CCT and als back up training 3 days each i think. IFT training is easy since you should already know how that works, then there is CCT your working with a medic and you do code 3 driving from time to time, als back up is where you actually have to learn really in depth . You need to learn the county protocols and know your assessments and learning when you need to als the call or not. All 3 parts of the bls side you learn how to use the epcr toughbooks, the IFT/CCT uses different versions of the zoll program and when you do als back up your using the paramedics plus pcr version. the radio channels are different IFT/CCT uses a seperate radio channel that goes to Texas and the als back up your using the 911 channels and listening to when you get a call.


----------



## PARAMAYBE209 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well we all just got an email about being layed off. :censored::censored::censored::censored: this place, they close the only money makin operation to "focus on 911". No you need to focus on being less evil and learning how to treat employees. I haven't met a single person that enjoys working here.

Just a warning, don't take a job at P+. Just wait until they fold and ALCO takes it over or until another company takes it over


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 25, 2013)

PARAMAYBE209 said:


> Well we all just got an email about being layed off. :censored::censored::censored::censored: this place, they close the only money makin operation to "focus on 911". No you need to focus on being less evil and learning how to treat employees. I haven't met a single person that enjoys working here.
> 
> Just a warning, don't take a job at P+. Just wait until they fold and ALCO takes it over or until another company takes it over



Same boat here in OKC.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Apr 25, 2013)

gclol said:


> if thats rumor is for sure then its gonna suck for those 25 EMTS because there wont be any units for them, they have yet to order more units, the MHT units were sent back to Texas because they didnt research hard enough so they have to reorder the right units (cage wouldnt fit), apparently we are getting 5 e-350 units coming from texas designed for MHT, but probably wont happen till at-least march since the previous units couldn't even pass smog



The entire MHT transport idea was scrapped. Partly because they couldn't fit a cage in them, but also because the units themselves can't pass California emission standards.


----------



## umjoyzuix (May 20, 2013)

Hey,
I read the post but i don't have any idea about Patients Plus.if any body have any idea.kindly post here in details..


----------



## waterlizard (May 20, 2013)

umjoyzuix said:


> Hey,
> I read the post but i don't have any idea about Patients Plus.if any body have any idea.kindly post here in details..



They are getting shut down, paramedics plus is a failing company....  Stay away!!


----------



## Aprz (May 20, 2013)

waterlizard said:


> They are getting shut down, paramedics plus is a failing company....  Stay away!!


It's a bot. I was bored and checked his name online. Joined 15 other forums at the same time, had random things to say that sorta pertained. Advertise lock smith via his signature, which I guess doesn't work here until after a couple of posts.

I talked with some guys from Patients and Paramedics Plus. I am told they all got notices that they are getting laid off at the end of June, but I guess some of them might get sucked into Paramedics Plus if they are lucky.

All the new ambulance companies in the bay area aren't doing so hot now, lol. All these false promises to get rid of AMR.


----------



## gclol (May 20, 2013)

As of now we have a choice of taking the lay off or go part time als in which we fight with around 250 other part timers for shifts , the first few academies will have fulltime spots just the recent nee academies are getting shafted and placed in part time


----------



## birdhouseinmysoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone currently work for them and can offer some insight? What should I expect?

I applied as an EMT, just took their written test, and am now waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 16, 2016)

The company is now called Paramedics Plus (Patients Plus is gone). What would you like to know?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 16, 2016)

I think he is asking what to expect with the hiring process.

I don't work there like people would guess. I am just very familiar with the SF Bay Area EMS and have worked at companies like it. If you look under my username, it also says I am a fake paramedic (but I am not as fake as Obi Akramy). Just a thought.

If you passed the written test, you can expect a skill test and oral clinical interview after that. I do not know specifically what it was for EMTs, but it was three patient assessments for paramedics: an adult scenario, a pediatric scenario, and an ACLS megacode. EMTs don't do ACLS so I don't know if they'd just have you do a BLS CPR scenario instead. The oral clinical interview was about ten questions and was questions like "Tell us the difference between left and right sided heart failure" for paramedics. I doubt they would ask the same questions to EMTs, but be prepared to answer questions like that. After that, you can probably expect to schedule a very short and brief phone interview that is pretty much done to make things legit I guess. Then you'll probably do a physical agility test like carrying weighted bags up and down a stair, continuous chest compressions for 10 minutes, and lifting a backboard with weight on it with somebody else simulating an actual patient be transferred from one spot to the gurney and then off the gurney. When they do the physical agility test, I believe the check your heart rate after that, and your heart rate should not exceed (220-age)*0.9 (ie if you are age 25, it would be (220-25)*0.9 = 195 * 0.9 = about 175, your heart rate should not go above 175 when doing this) so make sure to not drink (a lot) of caffeine or take anything that would elevate your heart rate.


----------



## birdhouseinmysoul (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for the response, great info. Assuming a passing score on the written test, do you know what the likelihood of being asked to come back is for the remainder of the hiring process?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 16, 2016)

I can only make an assumption here. If they bothered to have you come in to take the written test then they probably will have you continue through the hiring process if you passed the written. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Finding911 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey Birdhouse. How was your hiring process? Are you working for ALCO now?


----------

